
Delivery drone with marijuana and phones crashed outside a S.C. prison - th0br0
http://www.washingtonpost.com/news/post-nation/wp/2014/07/31/a-delivery-drone-carrying-marijuana-cell-phones-and-tobacco-crashed-outside-of-a-s-c-prison
======
baddox
I wonder how many drone smuggling attempts have _succeeded_. I'm a drone
hobbyist, and I don't think it would be at all difficult to deliver small
packages with a very low chance of getting caught.

~~~
rdl
Wouldn't some kind of ballistic launcher, maybe with a parachute, be easier?
Not so much for cellphones, but for light, robust items like cigarettes, dime
bags, etc. You could probably do it with a slingshot.

~~~
baddox
I think your range would be much lower with any practical ballistic launcher,
which makes it easier to get caught.

------
mabbo
I didn't even know Amazon sold marijuana.

